# HE/SHE/IT's HERE



## Jwonni (Sep 20, 2005)

My first mantid arrived today i'd say its about an inch long maybe more as the bottom folds a bit up and over, its an sphrod and as i prayed it would be its green.

he came out of his little cup into his enclosure walked a short wayto the corner and is now slightly under the bottom of his twig (not squashed under but in the shadow of it, it is not touching him) legs are sprawled out

if i was describing his position in a human it would be exhausted, but he has been in the dark, not reallly able to move and no extra heating for about 24hours plus any banging and bumping the mail delivered

he was awake enough to take 2 swipes at my finger so that to me is a good sign as he crawled out the cup i had hold of he saw my finger and took the two little swipes with his attacking legs


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 20, 2005)

that sounds cool, looking forward to getting my first one, not decided what i'm getting yet though. what are you feeding it? should make a fruit fly culture i reckon, that's what i've been doing


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 20, 2005)

the guy i bought it off when i asked what he had been feeding it he said "you can feed it medium crickets"

dunno about fruit flies as from the sounds of it they are REALLY small and its home is not particularly small and the bottom is jungle peat i think it was called, and theres a little plant at the back so a tiny fruitfly may just disapear

i have ordered some crix for tommorrow and will give it any fat flys i can grab round the hopuse also might get some casters from the local fihing shop to wait to hatch as flys

maybe the odd moth


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 20, 2005)

just watch out that the crickets dont eat your mantis :|

i'm unsure what to use for larger food cos i dont want to spend much money on feeding, do crickets cost much? i read that they can be a pest if they get free in yur house :?


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 20, 2005)

crickets if bought online are a few pound for 100 or something

my mantis wont be eaten hes a beast   plus i only gonna let him have ones small enough for him to take and will not use em when he has just shed will not use multiple ones and will not leave em unattended

cant wait to get home and see him


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

medium crickets sound too big really, go for smaller


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah i done that, went into the pet shop and he usually has large and standard but i told him the size of spod and said i thought i would need smaller so he is getting some a couple of sizes smaller than he usually does for me

i am happier now he has climbed a couple of centimetres up the back wall


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 20, 2005)

COngrate on your first mantis Jwonni. Try to feed them some other insects too if you want your mantis to grow strong and healthy. Can try to go outside and catch some wild insects before Winter arrived.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 22, 2005)

> Sexing: They are a very small species. Females grow up to 6.5 cm long while males get about 6 cm. After the 3rd or 4th molt, 8 segments can be counted on the male's abdomen while 6 on the females. Males are also, of course, more slender than the females.


due to this i beleive i have a female as i thought it had either 5 or 6 so i can now call it a she

She has not hunted yet but i have watched her clean her antenae a few times


----------

